# from AARP - 99 Ways to Save Money on Everything



## JonSR77 (Jun 2, 2022)

from AARP - 99 Ways to Save Money on Everything

https://www.aarp.org/money/budgeting-saving/ways-to-save-money/


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 6, 2022)

I had posted this article on another forum a couple of years ago. Very good suggestions, some I hadn't thought of at the time. Thank you for posting.


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 6, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I had posted this article on another forum a couple of years ago. Very good suggestions, some I hadn't thought of at the time. Thank you for posting.



I just run across things online.  If I think other people might be interested too, I post them over here.  My goal is just to, you know, give people something interesting to read.  And, I guess if there is a chance it is informative, so much the better.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 7, 2022)

An old but interesting article about passive frugality as opposed to active frugality.

https://lessisenough.wordpress.com/2009/04/29/tightwaddery/


----------

